# On a Quest for a Pocket Tri



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Cool story bro


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

There are only 5 kennels I would ever buy a dog from in this country because most people who like to call themselves breeders just breed dogs, which doesn't make you a breeder. I can recommend two in Cali, but neither breed very often nor do they usually produce pockets or tris. Remember conformation over color. Why are you looking for a tri specifically?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Nothnig wrong with wanting a certain color as long as you are willing to wait longer for the RIGHT one to come along. I know I have told you my favorite tris out there unfortunately they arent really a kennel set up and it depends on what females those dogs are taken too. I like Bully Markets Tris Beastro is real nice but not pocket. I dont think they can even guarantee you pocket if they use 2 pockets to breed you just never know sometimes it can come down to half an inch to where its pocket or standard. Gomez bullys has had some nice tri's too but not sure if they are pocket or not. Just make sure structure plays the biggest role in your purchase , if your set on a certain color thats fine but you may have to wait a bit longer to find the right one. I know you want something show worthy and I know you said you arent in a rush so hopefully the right one comes along for you.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> There are only 5 kennels I would ever buy a dog from in this country because most people who like to call themselves breeders just breed dogs, which doesn't make you a breeder. I can recommend two in Cali, but neither breed very often nor do they usually produce pockets or tris. Remember conformation over color. Why are you looking for a tri specifically?


Thanks. I love how tris look, you really dont see any at shows here. Conformation plays a big role, ive seen some great looking tris, but they are bred to dogs that either have easty west legs, or crazy under bites.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> Nothnig wrong with wanting a certain color as long as you are willing to wait longer for the RIGHT one to come along. I know I have told you my favorite tris out there unfortunately they arent really a kennel set up and it depends on what females those dogs are taken too. I like Bully Markets Tris Beastro is real nice but not pocket. I dont think they can even guarantee you pocket if they use 2 pockets to breed you just never know sometimes it can come down to half an inch to where its pocket or standard. Gomez bullys has had some nice tri's too but not sure if they are pocket or not. Just make sure structure plays the biggest role in your purchase , if your set on a certain color thats fine but you may have to wait a bit longer to find the right one. I know you want something show worthy and I know you said you arent in a rush so hopefully the right one comes along for you.


Thats what i have been seeing through all the breedings on kennel sites. I just have to see who consistently throwing pockets, and a good breeder who manages their gene pool correctly.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

I really don't know if what your seeking is truly possible, if you are looking to get a pup from a respectable, responsible breeder that narrows down your choices significantly..especially in the Bully world.. Then you are adding Tri color to this which limits you even further, as from my understanding isn't something thrown very often on top of attempting to find this "uncommon" color through a "real" breeder vs BYB.. Then you are adding on to all of this pocket, which again from my understanding is fairly hard to find a good breeder throwing them even some what consistently. 

A question you have to ask yourself, is what you a looking for to a T so high on the priorities that you'll pass on a very highly sought after breeder, highly respectable and excellent dogs if the opportunity presents itself for you? If the answer is yes, you definitely know what you want i give you that but you'll have to expect to wait it out and weave through the garbage to find your gem. Months or even years, if thats what you want.

I don't want to start a debate here as we all know how those go but i will say i find it odd they have a pocket class for Bullies when it seems (again just from what i've seen, you guys know i'm not in the loop on these dogs) they are pretty "rare" (hate that word lol) to be thrown in a responsible manor and majority are mixed and disasters..

Anyway best of luck to you.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

You start breeding for color and putting color as a priority over the most important things like health and structure your going to have a lot of undesirable traits in dogs. You will find a lot of so called breeder's who specialize in color that should tell you something the last thing a breeder should ever select or breed for is color personally that shouldn't even be on the agenda for breeding dogs. I would look into bloodlines and figure out which bloodlines are more known to throw Tri- Color dog's for bullies I am not sure which bloodline that would be ... then narrow that down to a breeder who may have produced tri's on their yard because it runs within that family of dogs on occasion. If you want a tri- color dog you can find tons of them as there rarity is over pouring on these breeder's yards but you might not get a show quality tri if you go to a breeder who breeds specifically to produce only tri's. I don't know of any bully breeder's that I can recommend but I would talk to Lauren she could put you in touch with the right people.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

KMdogs said:


> I really don't know if what your seeking is truly possible, if you are looking to get a pup from a respectable, responsible breeder that narrows down your choices significantly..especially in the Bully world.. Then you are adding Tri color to this which limits you even further, as from my understanding isn't something thrown very often on top of attempting to find this "uncommon" color through a "real" breeder vs BYB.. Then you are adding on to all of this pocket, which again from my understanding is fairly hard to find a good breeder throwing them even some what consistently.
> 
> A question you have to ask yourself, is what you a looking for to a T so high on the priorities that you'll pass on a very highly sought after breeder, highly respectable and excellent dogs if the opportunity presents itself for you? If the answer is yes, you definitely know what you want i give you that but you'll have to expect to wait it out and weave through the garbage to find your gem. Months or even years, if thats what you want.
> 
> ...


I will say that the Arkansas show I was at last weekend had the most consistent pocket class I've seen yet. Overall, most were nice dogs. The problem with pockets is that they are supposed to fit the standard class standard with the exception of height. A bully's height and weight should be in proportion per the standard for all classes. Since many people think fat is bully they pack on the pounds that most standard dogs wouldn't have a problem with, but pockets have an overall smaller frame so by doing that many structural issues pop up. GR CH Rage, GR CH Nitro, GR CH Success, GR CH Clydesdale are all pocket dogs and nicely built. There are some reputable breeders out there, but a tri isn't going to be guaranteed.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> I will say that the Arkansas show I was at last weekend had the most consistent pocket class I've seen yet. Overall, most were nice dogs. The problem with pockets is that they are supposed to fit the standard class standard with the exception of height. A bully's height and weight should be in proportion per the standard for all classes. Since many people think fat is bully they pack on the pounds that most standard dogs wouldn't have a problem with, but pockets have an overall smaller frame so by doing that many structural issues pop up. GR CH Rage, GR CH Nitro, GR CH Success, GR CH Clydesdale are all pocket dogs and nicely built. There are some reputable breeders out there, but a tri isn't going to be guaranteed.


:goodpost:
well said.
Smiggs you can find a tri pop up with a reputable breeder who isnt just breeding for the color { both parents must carry the gene } but you may not find one this week or this month or this year to find the right one you will most likely have to wait for who knows how long. Id maybe think about the class , I know you want "bully" and dont want classic or standard but there are some nice extremes if bred well and some of them are maybe half inch taller then pocket I would really look at some other classes might make your search a little quicker ,but if your set on pocket then thats your choice and your waiting.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I have been looking for a pocket tri for almost 2 years so good luck on your search! I have yet to find anything of interest..


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

What is defined as pocket? Just curious.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> What is defined as pocket? Just curious.


According to the ABKC a pocket is defined by standard as:

This is an amendment to the basic standard which a Pocket Bully is determined by its adult height. Males under 17″ at the withers. Females under 16″ at the withers.

http://theabkcdogs.org/breeds/american-bully/pocket/

Kind of generic IMO but maybe lauren could shed some more light ....


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

bahamutt99 said:


> What is defined as pocket? Just curious.





Sadie said:


> According to the ABKC a pocket is defined by standard as:
> 
> This is an amendment to the basic standard which a Pocket Bully is determined by its adult height. Males under 17″ at the withers. Females under 16″ at the withers.
> 
> ...


All pockets must conform to the ABKC Standard Class standard; however, if they are under 16 inches at the withers they will be shown pocket (females). For example, if you have a dog 14 inches at the withers you will show your dog with all other dogs under 16 inches (females) or 17 inches (males); however, they are judged by the written standard for everything else. Confusing I know........


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

CH Princess- Pocket


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

So these are generally dogs, say, the size of Staffybulls? And they are separated from the other classes only by height? How much do those little buggers weigh (on average)?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

bahamutt99 said:


> So these are generally dogs, say, the size of Staffybulls? And they are separated from the other classes only by height? How much do those little buggers weigh (on average)?


There is no weight for any class, but most are between 45-65lbs (the healthy ones anyway).

This explains the difference in each class, Lindsay.

*http://www.gopitbull.com/bullies-101/34185-american-bully-kennel-club-standard-classes.html*


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

bahamutt99 said:


> So these are generally dogs, say, the size of Staffybulls? And they are separated from the other classes only by height? How much do those little buggers weigh (on average)?


my pep is considered pocket she is just slighly over 15" like 15.3 " and weighs in the 60's but that weight can very depending on dog and how thick they are, there are some real thick pockets that people try and debate wether they should even show pocket or extreme { I believe someone said the rules state extreme has height regualtions too they must be over pocket but I have seen some people argue on other sites about pockets showing extreme}

Just checked the ABKC site it doesnt say anything about height requirements for extreme class, but people have argued over pockets in that class so not sure...... Lauren do you have info on that?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

That's interesting. I thought someone said there wasn't an XL class, but I'm probably confused since its not really my area. Those are some dense little dogs, though. My APBTs are 18" and 19", and they never break 50 lbs unless they're super-fat.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

for bullys there is an Xl class http://theabkcdogs.org/breeds/american-bully/extreme/ it shows all the classes there, but there is no XL pitbull, and there is no XXL bullys /pitbulls like some breeders like to advertise.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> my pep is considered pocket she is just slighly over 15" like 15.3 " and weighs in the 60's but that weight can very depending on dog and how thick they are, there are some real thick pockets that people try and debate wether they should even show pocket or extreme { I believe someone said the rules state extreme has height regualtions too they must be over pocket but I have seen some people argue on other sites about pockets showing extreme}
> 
> Just checked the ABKC site it doesnt say anything about height requirements for extreme class, but people have argued over pockets in that class so not sure...... Lauren do you have info on that?


Yes there is a height requirement/restriction for the Extreme Class. Males 17-20 inches at withers and females 16-19 inches at withers. So if you have a 15 inch dog built like extreme GR CH Big Poppa you would put that dog in the pocket class.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Ok thats what I thought , there were some arguments going on with some kennel who did put a pocket in extreme and the judge allowed it { was last year though} and couldnt find the height restriction on the class description. they should update that , some still feel there pocket should be extreme.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

No there is no XXXL, XXL class LOL Just XL class


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> Ok thats what I thought , there were some arguments going on with some kennel who did put a pocket in extreme and the judge allowed it { was last year though} and couldnt find the height restriction on the class description. they should update that , some still feel there pocket should be extreme.


Yeah I was at that show if it is the kennel I think you're talking about. They need to add the height restrictions/requirements to the website for sure.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Sadie said:


> No there is no XXXL, XXL class LOL Just XL class


lmmfao thank you Sadie you do listen to me when I'm talking bullies yay!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> lmmfao thank you Sadie you do listen to me when I'm talking bullies yay!


Yes I do :clap:


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Do want a pocket  maybe santa will leave one under my christmas tree.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

well if you see santa can you tell him a new laptop is needed under mine? lol...thnks


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> well if you see santa can you tell him a new laptop is needed under mine? lol...thnks


Maybe on Santas way from the north pole, he can stop by canada, and drop off zeke and crush. lol


----------

